# Ebbe Shower Drains



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone else using these?

http://ebbe-america.com/

I've been using 'em for about a year now with zero issues.

My Tilesetter loves 'em.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They look very nice , I might hafta try them out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's really cool. Just swap the regular round drain with grid strainer for their square one. It screws right down into a regular 3-piece shower drain. I can see why the tile men would like it. No more round cuts to fit around the drain.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen them but haven't used one yet. They seem pretty nice.









Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What's the price tag on one of them puppies?

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Fancy !!!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Been using them for about 3 yrs Wid and as you say the tilesetters really like them.

In fact I have one on my shelf right now...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks really good...may have to try those out :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Doesn't matter how nice it looks if what is below it sucks(PVC liner/CPE pan) I use this:

http://www.schluter.com/8_2_kerdi_drain.aspx


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Will said:


> Doesn't matter how nice it looks if what is below it sucks(PVC liner/CPE pan) I use this:
> 
> http://www.schluter.com/8_2_kerdi_drain.aspx


 
I have yet to see any kerdi systems here


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

What I really like about these drains is the ability to quickly replace the top w/out disturbing the surrounding grout joint. They also have the most variety of finish options I have ever seen. I discovered 'em when I was tasked with finding an inexpensive shower drain in oil rubbed bronze. No special order needed, my supply house had it sitting on the shelf.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

jamrockflooring said:


> they gives a nice and clean grout finish. its also removable and has a coil to hold hair,this help with keeping it clean.


Uh-oh...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I have yet to see any kerdi systems here


Sounds like an opportunity for you...

It's good stuff...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

jamrockflooring said:


> they gives a nice and clean grout finish. its also removable and has a coil to hold hair,this help with keeping it clean.


Wait for it ...... Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jamrockflooring said:


> they gives a nice and clean grout finish. its also removable and has a coil to hold hair,this help with keeping it clean.


 Hey... what a flooring guy doing here???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Hey... what a flooring guy doing here???


He's learning how to reset a toilet...:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> He's learning how to reset a toilet...:laughing:


 Kick while he's down there...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Hey... what a flooring guy doing here???


Uh/oh... Rj is up, has grabbed another beer, and is ready for "discussion" :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Uh/oh... Rj is up, has grabbed another beer, and is ready for "discussion" :laughing:


 And the bus is warming up...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Hey... what a flooring guy doing here???


He was just leaving.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

He to snake one the other day, glad I stole the tool from the tile guy. The hair catcher is retarded. Causes HO to call for back ups more often. They look ok, but IMO the're junk. Id remove the hair catcher


----------

